# Windows 10 auf SSD oder HDD installieren?



## Bluestar123 (8. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich baue zum ersten Mal einen PC selbst zusammen und hab auch schon alles notwendige an Komponenten bestellt. Auf das System soll Windows 10 Home installiert werden.  

Nun hab ich mich gefragt, wenn ich den USB-Stick reinstecke, wird Win 10 dann auf die SSD oder HDD installiert? Kann man das selbst auswählen? Und worauf macht es mehr Sinn? Bin da grade echt überfragt. ^^

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Mar0815 (8. Januar 2018)

Worauf es installiert wird weiß ich nicht aber auf alle Fälle sollte es auf die SSD da diese schneller ist und dein Computer somit um einiges schneller hochfährt


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Januar 2018)

Du kannst bei der Installation Datenträger formatieren/partitionieren und auswählen was wohin installiert werden soll.

Um ganz sicher zu gehen kannst dus dir auch sehr einfach machen: Zieh das SATA-Kabel von deiner HDD ab - dann MUSS Windows sich auf der SSD installieren weil sonst nichts da ist. Wenn alles fertig ist machste das Kabel wieder dran.


----------



## the.hai (8. Januar 2018)

Zur Sicherheit die HDD abtrennen vor und während der Installataion Windwos soll natürlich auf die SSD, denn sie ist viel schneller als die HDD.


----------



## drstoecker (8. Januar 2018)

Wenn du beide Festplatten parallel angeschlossen lässt kann es Probleme mit den Bootsmanager geben bei einer evtl. Neuinstallation. Also unbedingt nur die Windows Festplatte anschließen und die andere abklemmen wie der @alk schon sagte!


----------



## Bluestar123 (8. Januar 2018)

Ok vielen Dank, dann werde ich die HDD lieber abtrennen. 

Edit: Bedeutet 32/64 Bit Version, dass die 32 Bit und die 64 Bit Version enthalten ist?  Ich brauche natürlich 64 Bit.


----------



## the.hai (8. Januar 2018)

Bei Windows 10 sind beide enthalten ja, installiere die 64bit.


----------



## Bluestar123 (8. Januar 2018)

Ok danke


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (9. Januar 2018)

Klarer Fall SSD 
Wenn möglich würde ich aber auf mbr setzen
zwar ist gpt eine Option hat aber definitiv Probleme
Im uefi ist wen in gpt formatierter PC keine MBR platte sichtbar
gpt formatierte HDD SSD werden erst ab dem OS start angezeigt oder es bleibt hängen bei hardwase defekt was auch andere gründe hat
man kann die bootreihenfolge nicht ändern wird vom OS bestimmt
Ganz derbe wird es wenn der Anschluss der HDD SSD nicht im ersten sata port ist physisch denn MS spaltet indemfall die OS installation in system und startpartition. das macht immer Probleme
Multiboot funktioniert nur mit MS Produkten
Wenn im uefi die HDD als normale sata device angeschlossen werden und keine esata Funktion aktiv ist wird das Komplette HDD volumen als raid verpackt
lässt sich im uefi boot von windows umstellen und anpassen.
Probleme wenn das OS startsektoren beschädigt sind ist keine Reparatur möglich notfalls muss formatiert werden
Ein reiner uefi boot ohne csm erkennt keine andere formatierung außer gpt die von MS eingerichtet wurde
Lösung derzeit weil Ms hier sehr herum posaunt mbr boot und jede größere HDd über 2TB als esata  in den PC einbinden bzw usb
Intern ist alles bis 2TB HDD brauchbar.
Im übrigen m2 pcie ist die vorausetzung gpt, anders lässt sich eine m2 nicht installieren
als OS basis würde ich hier nur eine m2 ssd und HDD empfehlen


----------

